# Other Programming > AJAX >  How do I get search engine results programatically?

## Complete

How do I get search engine results programatically?  Some search engines use AJAX to display content and so the URL does not change. This makes it difficult to get result content from a search engine programatically.

Most search engines do not use AJAX.  But two popular ones that I am interested in is YANDEX and DUCKDUCKGO.  Both of these search engines use AJAX to advance beyond the first page of results.  How do I find a way to programatically access these pages?

----------


## sampada@123

3
down vote
Yes, Google provides a search API that you can use:

The Google AJAX Search API lets you put Google Search in your web pages with JavaScript. You can embed a simple, dynamic search box and display search results in your own web pages or use the results in innovative, programmatic ways. See the examples below for inspiration.
Don't let the name fool you, this API can be used for more than just JavaScript on a webpage.

----------

